# Shark's Den Furry Discord Server



## Nax04 (Jun 17, 2020)

What is it about?

We are a fun community that is slowly growing. Shark's Den is of course a furry server but everyone is allowed in so it doesn't matter if you aren't a furry. We ask to verify with the Staff before being granted full access in order to prevent Trolling, so please be patient! 
This Server is taking on some changes, in effort to improve the server atmosphere and get a new start! Wanna give us a chance? Come on and Join!

We have:
- Sfw and Nsfw Areas
- Roleplay Channels
- Art sharing and Advertising
- Memes
- Diverse Roles
- LGBTQ+ Support and guidance for anyone who needs it

Got further questions before joining? Feel free to comment and one of the Server staff will do their best to answer!

Join the Sharks Den Discord Server!


----------



## Nax04 (Jun 21, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Nax04 (Jun 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Nax04 (Jul 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Nax04 (Jul 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Nax04 (Jul 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Nax04 (Jul 24, 2020)

Bump


----------



## SunnyPoisonRabbit (Oct 13, 2020)

Bump!!


----------



## Nax04 (Oct 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Nax04 (Nov 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## SunnyPoisonRabbit (Nov 24, 2020)

Buuump


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm interested ^^


----------



## Kharne (Dec 9, 2020)

How many members do you usually see active on average? (I.E- usually 16 a day)


----------



## SunnyPoisonRabbit (Dec 16, 2020)

otterpaws said:


> I'm interested ^^


Hope on in if you haven't already! We a lax bunch of folks c:


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 16, 2020)

Would recommend.


----------



## SunnyPoisonRabbit (Dec 16, 2020)

Kharne said:


> How many members do you usually see active on average? (I.E- usually 16 a day)


Hey hey! Sorry for the delayed response. If you didn't check us out already, we may have about 10-20 peeps chatting regularly, depending on the timezone. And we have about 30 regulars who may not chat everyday but are usually around to add some life to the place.

We may have a quiet day here and there, but usually due to peoples day life!


----------



## SunnyPoisonRabbit (Jan 2, 2021)

bump!


----------



## SunnyPoisonRabbit (Jan 26, 2021)

BUMP


----------



## SunnyPoisonRabbit (Mar 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## Crisahitna (Mar 14, 2021)

Applied to join. Looking forward to dumping more of my art into the server, guys.


----------



## alphienya (May 5, 2021)

Is Alice still a mod?

Edit: Nevermind. She's still a mod. Forget I was ever interested.


----------



## Nax04 (May 14, 2021)

alphienya said:


> Is Alice still a mod?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. She's still a mod. Forget I was ever interested.


Ok?


----------

